# GPS bezel



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey,

So I have this 2004 GTO, absolutely love it. I saw the jhp gps bezel that takes the spot of the "sunglass" drawer. I was wondering if there was a top dash cover that could contain the gps. One that looks like where the gauge pods go but holds my tom-tom instead. I could not find it ANYWHERE on the internet, I have been googling for a few days on it too. Anybody heard of anything like this? I want it up higher, but if not I guess I could have it down low. Didn't want to justify the reason for the 160 or so for plastic....

Also, just a question of curiosity. I love to work on it and switch things out myself, fun and saves cash. I want to replace my HU. I was looking at a flip out Clarion VZ400. Anybody have any experience with this?

Any help would be great, and I appreciate it.  

DaHammburglar


----------

